# Why ? why ? why ?



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

He also has the POA in the wrong spot.. I doubt it was filed.. :no:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> He also has the POA in the wrong spot.. I doubt it was filed.. :no:


 I think it was " Your Electric" . I encountered another client who had a service upgrade with the 90 on top for no reason. Guy said electrician said that is his trademark.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> I think it was " Your Electric" . I encountered another client who had a service upgrade with the 90 on top for no reason. Guy said electrician said that is his trademark.


how cool it must be to have a trademark equivalent to cr*p.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Y'all ever consider it might have been done that way because the service drop needed the extra height to maintain clearance? Just sayin'.........


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes but he could have used a 60 deg sweep and went above the service drop.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

thats someone that doesnt own or supply his guys with any sort of pvc heater .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

captkirk said:


> thats someone that doesnt own or supply his guys with any sort of pvc heater .


They are not cheap but it is worth wile to make it look good.:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

captkirk said:


> thats someone that doesnt own or supply his guys with any sort of pvc heater .


Pretty much what I thought when I saw it. That's the kind of service you get when you only work with the factory bends they sell at Lowe's.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> They are not cheap but it is worth wile to make it look good.:thumbup:



There's more than one way to heat up PVC.

Vehicle exhaust, fire up the grill, pour PVC cement on the ground and light it, use a propane torch.........


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> There's more than one way to heat up PVC.
> 
> Vehicle exhaust, fire up the grill, pour PVC cement on the ground and light it, use a propane torch.........


As long as you can maintain the color that is good..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> As long as you can maintain the color that is good..


they make a nice grey color plastic spray paint, for when you get carried away with the torch.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> As long as you can maintain the color that is good..





TOOL_5150 said:


> they make a nice grey color plastic spray paint, for when you get carried away with the torch.




Battleship Gray, #52.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Battleship Gray, #52.


I'm going to get a can in the morning..:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> They are not cheap but it is worth wile to make it look good.:thumbup:


Be creative , I did a service on a house in that nieghborhood on the side 15 yrs ago, I stuck a 2' piece of PVC in the oven to make the bend and glued on to it. Or the other method that could work is cut the 90 , I've seen many do that around here as hackish as it is.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Be creative , I did a service on a house in that nieghborhood on the side 15 yrs ago, I stuck a 2' piece of PVC in the oven to make the bend and glued on to it. Or the other method that could work is cut the 90 , I've seen many do that around here as hackish as it is.


How did you stop the end from mushrooming?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> they make a nice grey color plastic spray paint, for when you get carried away with the torch.




Heat guns work too!

Takes a little longer, but less chance of discolouring the p v c.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Be creative , I did a service on a house in that nieghborhood on the side 15 yrs ago, I stuck a 2' piece of* PVC in the oven* to make the bend and glued on to it. Or the other method that could work is cut the 90 , I've seen many do that around here as hackish as it is.


Burners/ elements on top of the stove work faster and better!....just sayin that's how I do it in a bind...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

For anyone that doesnt own any type of pvc bender and your thinking about getting something, i just wanna tell you all to save your money and just get yourself a Hotbends. Its a little pricey but soooooo worth the money. It is basically a propane torch that shoots out a flame with a trigger igniter. Its awesome because you have tons more versitiliy with it . You can work on things in a trench, you can take it with you. All you need is a propane tank and your set. Its a huge time saver. 
I have a small hot box and blanket for bigger stuff and I wish I just bit the bullet and got a hotbend....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> They are not cheap but it is worth wile to make it look good.:thumbup:



A hand held heater by Milwaukee is under $50.00


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

captkirk said:


> For anyone that doesnt own any type of pvc bender and your thinking about getting something, i just wanna tell you all to save your money and just get yourself a Hotbends. Its a little pricey but soooooo worth the money. It is basically a propane torch that shoots out a flame with a trigger igniter. Its awesome because you have tons more versitiliy with it . You can work on things in a trench, you can take it with you. All you need is a propane tank and your set. Its a huge time saver.
> I have a small hot box and blanket for bigger stuff and I wish I just bit the bullet and got a hotbend....



For 3" and above or if you are doing a bunch the hotbends is the way to go for sure. Huge time saver over the other methods. If I'm just doing a few pieces of any size under 3" I use an electric heat gun.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Given the option of either heating up the PVC in an oven, on a stove, with the truck exhaust or starting up a fire or grill, or just using a 90 like that I'd use the 90.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Given the option of either heating up the PVC in an oven, on a stove, with the truck exhaust or starting up a fire or grill, or just using a 90 like that I'd use the 90.


or two.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Once heated, how do you bend the PVC? Like, what keeps the id from distorting? How do you determine the degree of the bends. Most interesting to me would be how would you do a box offset?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I think it was " Your Electric" . I encountered another client who had a service upgrade with the 90 on top for no reason. Guy said electrician said that is his trademark.


Damn and all I do is align all my robertson screw heads square, got to step my game up! haha.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Or just get a bending spring and do it cold.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Once heated, how do you bend the PVC? Like, what keeps the id from distorting? How do you determine the degree of the bends. Most interesting to me would be how would you do a box offset?



*P*lease ad*V*ise *C*ause I don't know how.


----------



## Whatevva (May 18, 2011)

It just seems to me, that if you're going to do PVC masts, then you should have the right equipment to do them, which includes a heat blanket. I try to never use fittings on masts. The other methods to heat the pipe, might be ok in a trench, but I don't think I'd use them on anything exposed.


----------



## Whatevva (May 18, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> *P*lease ad*V*ise *C*ause I don't know how.


Not sure if you're joking or not, but if you really don't know....heating properly turns the area in a warm gummy worm and it's extremely flexible. Just hold it in the shape you want and spray with a bit of cold water to firm it up.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> *P*lease ad*V*ise *C*ause I don't know how.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Whatevva said:


> Not sure if you're joking or not, but if you really don't know....heating properly turns the area in a warm gummy worm and it's extremely flexible. Just hold it in the shape you want and spray with a bit of cold water to firm it up.


Heating PVC is equivilant to the effect a vastly large lady has on an errection.


----------



## Whatevva (May 18, 2011)

BBQ said:


>


Nice tool..$825 though


----------



## Whatevva (May 18, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Heating PVC is equivilant to the effect a vastly large lady has on an errection.


Cold water won't firm that up, though :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Whatevva said:


> Nice tool..$825 though


Yeah we have a few.

We do a lot of large site work and it saves buying a hot box, generator and a way to haul it all around.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Whatevva said:


> Cold water won't firm that up, though :no:


It will only make it worse.:laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Whatevva said:


> Not sure if you're joking or not, but if you really don't know....heating properly turns the area in a warm gummy worm and it's extremely flexible. Just hold it in the shape you want and spray with a bit of cold water to firm it up.


Wasn't joking.



BBQ said:


>


I don't think I will need it for large PVC, but you never know. How would you make a box off set, say in 3/4"?


----------



## Whatevva (May 18, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> How would you make a box off set, say in 3/4"?


Heat the end of the pipe, glue it into the box fitting warm, and strap it to the wall. You have a good amount of time to do this. The pipe stays very flexible for at least a minute or two.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Whatevva said:


> Cold water won't firm that up, though :no:


I was in the pool! I was in the pool!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> I don't think I will need it for large PVC, but you never know. How would you make a box off set, say in 3/4"?


Heat it, bend it, cool it.

It's not rocket surgery. :laughing:

If you have to make a lot of the same bends it can help to make a quick jig out of wood scraps.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I use one of those coleman portable propane grills. Yes, Im a hack, but it works pretty well.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I use one of those coleman portable propane grills. Yes, Im a hack, but it works pretty well.



Only if you bought the grill from Home Depot. If you bought it from WalMart or Target, then you're not a hack.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Heat it, bend it, cool it.
> 
> It's not rocket surgery. :laughing:
> 
> If you have to make a lot of the same bends it can help to make a quick jig out of wood scraps.


What if I'm wiring up a rocket launcher?:laughing:

I've ran some pvc, but just used stand offs. I didn't know if there was a jig for off sets or degree bends. Sorry if I don't have all your knowledge yet.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Only if you bought the grill from Home Depot. If you bought it from WalMart or Target, then you're not a hack.


I think it came from wal-mart...but shopping there is just as bad as shopping at hd.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

With smaller PVC I often heat it until a section is like cooked spaghetti, totally flexible.

Once it is like that you can often hold it into place and cool it quick with a wet rag. 

If you heat it enough it will not collapse when you bend it, if it starts to go oval I just squeeze it back into shape with my fingers but you will want gloves on to do that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Using Ove-Gloves makes handling hot PVC a breeze.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

heat gun


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Some people do strange things, this one was across the street from todays job


I don't see anything wrong with it. If it is electrically safe, and mechanically sound, all else is window dressing.


----------

